# Knight & Hale Hecklin Howler



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

I wanted to find out if anyone out there (preferably someone with a little more experience) has used the Hecklin Howler with any success? And the question is what sequence or types of calls with it are working best for the winter hunt? Single long howls? Barks? Barks and howls? Anyone got any other advice even if it isnt about this particular call.


----------

